# N 55 Bumper needed



## Roberto Lodigiani (Jun 7, 2013)

I need bumpers in my N 55 environment. I cannot find any. Is it because I can use a N 80 bumper, instead? After all, at this point -the end of the track- the height of the rail should not matter, right?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i got plenty of code 80 ones how many ya looking for?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Only issue with height of bumper is little curved pin on the underside of the coupler. If this should strike your bumper it MAY knock the coupler out of alignment. Best to have the coupler stick the bumper.


----------



## Roberto Lodigiani (Jun 7, 2013)

*N 80 Bumper adaptation to N 55*

Thank you Carl. Eventhough I don't understand your solution because I don't have the bumper in front of me (it also depend on the brand of the bumper).

Let's see if you can tell me if this will work...

I have an Atlas N 55 environment with tracks without roadbeds.

Can I use the Atlas N 80 bumber with the following modifications?:
1. Remove the joiners from the N 55 track.
2. Remove the joiners from the N 80 bumper.
At this point I can put the ends together (no joined and the rails a different height). See attachment

This is why I think a N 80 bumber will work. The bumber's bumper should touch the car's bumber before the car's wheels reach the bumper's rails.


----------



## Roberto Lodigiani (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you Sawgunner but the moment i'm not buying.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

What I was referencing was the trip pin on the Micro-Train couplers. That pin is used for the uncoupling feature of the coupler. If it is not in correct alignment, coupler can be negatively impacted. 

If the pin can go under or over the bumper, then one should not have a problem with trip pin alignment.

The picture shows the coupler and the curved trip pin


It appears, from your drawing, that the pin alinement might not be impacted.


----------



## Roberto Lodigiani (Jun 7, 2013)

*I think it will work*

Based on your picture, I believe also I will not have problems with the bumper because the pin will fit under the bumber (I'm not looking at Atlas bumper, but the kind in the attachment). Thank you for your time.


----------

